# 2023 BMW X5M



## bhass (Mar 9, 2021)

2023 BMW X5 M just off the truck!! Located in Kalamazoo MI. Tanzanite Blue exterior which can only be ordered for a sold customer. Please email [email protected] or text/call 269-270-8299.


----------

